# Merry Christmas to my BCA family & friends...



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hope you all are having a warm, love-filled Christmas holiday this weekend. Lots of feasting and fish-stuff buying (Boxing Day) I'm sure is the plan. May you all have some quality family time, cause really that's what its all about. It's a white Christmas here in Burnaby.

Just barbecuing some char sui (Chinese bbq pork) for my mom's Christmas eve feast, and some lamb rendang curry for my in-law's Christmas night feast.

Cheers everyone.

Anthony & family


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Wishing you and yours a very Merry Christmas Anthony....


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

Merry Christmas Everyone! All the best to you and your loved ones. Cherish everyday,first Christmas without my mom makes me hug my kids a little longer and tighter


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Best of the season to everyone ... thanks for maintaining and moderating this forum it's a great way to share the hobby!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

All the best Anthony and the Moderators.

Best wishes to every member.
May your holidays be Merry and filled with friends, family and good times.
Wishing all a New Year filled with peace, love and prosperity.

A little smile, a word of cheer, Seasons greetings from someone near.

Bless us O’ Lord,
This festive season with quietness of mind.
Teach us to be patient and always be kind.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*Merry Christmas to my BCA family & friends...*

Happy Holidays and Merry Christmas, BCA! I'm hoping to have a quiet Christmas with family. Just got back from Everett after visiting the newest member of my family, Bilog (aka Alexa).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Have a very Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

All the best for 2017 everyone !


----------



## mtlister (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Happy and Merry Christmas day to you and your family Anthony my friend.


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

Merry Christmas to all my BC Aquaria friends and VAHS members.Enjoy the Holidays Jody


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Bring on king eds legendary sales!!!!! I'm going there tomorrow


----------

